# Trip Across The Pond In June



## LaFoto (May 5, 2011)

The family (minus son) will be flying into Chicago O'Hare on 9 June at 12:40hours. We're due to show up for a family do in Stillwater, MN by Saturday, 18 June at the very, very latest (best be there by Thursday, 16 June). 

What is there to see on the way from Chicago to Minneapolis/St.Paul?
Can you recommend anything?
Who is in the area and could meet up with us while we're on our way?

Do you reckon it is feasible to first go out all the way to Niagara Falls (one direction), to only after that head for the family do in Stillwater MN? (Husband's idea, I looked it up on the map and don't reckon it is the wisest of all ideas). Could people in the know tell me?


----------

